# Knobs on Evenflo seat



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

We have an Evenflo Triumph 65 LX that we bought before our daughter was born and she is now 2 1/2. The seat tightens with knobs rather than with a pull strap like most seats. To release the tension you press down on tabs next to the knobs. So, our problem is that one of the tabs just broke off! The seat is still usable with only one tab, but I'm wondering how long that one will hold out since it's presumably about as sturdy as its mate. Is this normal? Has this happened to anyone else? What's the warranty like on these Evenflo seats? Is this something they might replace? I don't see the point of buying a seat that is supposed to last 6 years if an essential part breaks after 2 1/2 years. But I would like to buy another similar seat because we like this method of tensioning a lot better than the prevailing pull strap. Thoughts?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Bumping for input. Anyone have a recommendation to make? If so I'll place it on our Reviews too.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, it's been a couple months since you posted so I'm not sure if this will be of use.

First, we have used Evenflo's for both kids after infancy. We've had 4 seats with the knobs - my daughter just outgrew them and my son is close to doing so at 5-1/2. Nothing ever wore out except a seatcover when I washed it in a front-loader. We also had one arrive in baggage claim having been ripped apart by the TSA and missing a vital piece of foam.

Both times, Evenflo's customer service was about the best I could have possibly hoped for. They were really reasonable and I was definitely talking to a real, live, thinking person, not an automaton on another continent. If you haven't done it already, I would just call them.

I love those knobs. The only bad part (I guess it's a good part for younger kids) is that kids can't release themselves.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I did contact them via email but they can't do anything for me. I struggle with whether or not to keep using the seat. It doesn't present a safety issue but I continue to be concerned about what happens if the other tab breaks off abruptly.

I have been trying to lessen the amount of stress I put on the tab. I only release tension now when she is not belted in. So I unbuckle her without releasing the tension, and then release. So far it works, but who knows.


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the knobs! The newer version releases the tension with a push in the middle of the seat where the tension straps are normally located. FWIW, I used one seat for 5 1/2 yrs (till the expiration) and another for 4+ years to date without any issues. Hopefully, your other tab will stay. I wonder if you can figure out how it works for an alternative method to get you by for just a bit if the other side were to break.


----------

